# Something new we have been doing



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Not sure how but my wife and I have been refinishing furniture for people. It started as just doing some items for the house and when she showed a few people we started getting orders. 

Guess we now have a side business.. 

Few Before and then the After.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Looks nice*

Doing nice work I see.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Looks great, would not have even guessed they were the same pieces.

Good job.

John


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

That looks great.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

very nice


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

That is some great work!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work, looks great!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

looks great.

FYI, try not to let trodery see your workspace, in the background of your pictures.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

[email protected] nice work indeed.


----------

